

The one where I try and explain Surface RT vs. Pro - mgagne
http://www.webnotwar.ca/surface-pro-arm-intel-x86-x64-wat

======
eiji
As a consumer, it's a sad thing to see what Microsoft does with the "Surface
Pro", in my view a product that would take the ultrabook segment by storm.

Microsoft obviously has struck some deals with pc producers and committed to
hold the product back until after the holiday season. They probably even make
more money that way.

It's just a matter of time, until Apple is going to counter the Surface with
their own ios/macosx hybrid, which I think is the future. I would not be
surprised to see the first hint for this "surface" sometime early next year,
after the holidays, and before the actual Surface Pro hits the stores.

Microsoft is betting for Apple to not pull this off so quickly, but if they
are wrong, the Windows market share will continue to shrink at an accelerated
pace next year.

Microsoft had their shoot this Christmas season to do something bold and go
big with Surface RT AND Surface Pro, but they choose to give in with the
OEM's.

~~~
mgagne
Even though I work for Microsoft I don't know the details about when/how they
decide to do a product/device launch. That being said, I know myself and many
others are excited by the Surface Pro as a truly portable development/work
tablet.

------
binaryred
I'm holding out for the pro version so i can use it for development purposes.

~~~
mgagne
Many of us are, Surface RT is a great device but a lot of us are excited about
having a tablet that we can do real development on as well!

